# N Korean Defense Minister Executed



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't doze off during a speech from Kim Jong Un. Not only was he executed 
but it was done with an anti-aircraft gun. Kimmy must have been really pi$$ed.
Reports: North Korea publicly executes defense chief - CNN.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They said he killed 15 top officials already, maybe the problem will take care of itself?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It's their own fault for not offing that nut-job.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Dear Leader would've caught that shell in his mouth, chewed it up and spat out earrings.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

More likely just put the poor dog out of its misery.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Video or it didn't happen! I gotta' see this.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Video or it didn't happen! I gotta' see this.


Ditto.
Ahem... you know... for reference purposes only.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe we could get them to clean out Washington DC? I hear they work for cheap.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I really would not mind seeing an execution with an AA gun.... for science of course.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Video or it didn't happen! I gotta' see this.


I don't want to imagine let alone see a video of a man being executed by an anti-aircraft gun.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't suspect there would be much cleanup with such an execution.
Whatever the projectile didn't take with it would be vaporized by the report.
Just a pink stain to remind the cadets of what happens when you disrespect dear leader.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Clean up on aisle three!!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Clean up on aisle three!!


Bring a squeegee and a mop.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Clean up on aisle three!!


"Clean up on aisle four! Clean up on aisle five! Clean up on aisle six! Clean up on aisle seven! Clean up on the rear wall! Clean up in the parking lot! Clean up across the street on aisle one over there! Clean up on aisle..."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I don't want to imagine let alone see a video of a man being executed by an anti-aircraft gun.


That's where me and paraquack are different. I've got an ever growing list of those that I hope to see shot up by anti-aircraft guns. Just trying to do my part to be diverse.

Diversity, Son, Diversity...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What have you done with your life to have been able to write such a long list?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why you no wisten,always sweeping when I speeky, oh, now I get you attention with whan-tie-ware-raft run.
ahhh you give weerless weader headache.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea I don't think I want to see it either, maybe out of curiosity though. There was one execution of his uncle done with a mortar. They fired one round then made him stand where the first one landed. Any last requests?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> What have you done with your life to have been able to write such a long list?


Watched "We The People" allow and even encourage politicians to replace Liberty with Regulation in this Once Great Republic. That is the basis of the formation of my list.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I don't suspect there would be much cleanup with such an execution.
> Whatever the projectile didn't take with it would be vaporized by the report.
> Just a pink stain to remind the cadets of what happens when you disrespect dear leader.


Dear leader? Are we talking about Obama or that crazy, wacked out Korean guy? LOL


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not much difference in my opinion.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Not much difference in my opinion.


There is a HUGE difference between the two...

The crazy-assed Korean guy's wife is HOT!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I bet his wife is a raging B---- when she's mad. But in other news this has to be the craziest government leadership ever.

View attachment 11096


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The US anti-gun crowd will use this as an excuse to ban sporting versions of our anti-aircraft cannons. Where will the madness end?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They won't get mine!!!

"From my cold, dead installation facility!"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> The US anti-gun crowd will use this as an excuse to ban sporting versions of our anti-aircraft cannons. Where will the madness end?


maybe but it might back fire too. what if they say screw that we are not letting the president have any guns.


----------

